# D500 hands-on feedback/review posted on Petapixel



## ahsanford (Jan 10, 2016)

You will find more insight in a fortune cookie than from this nonsense of D500 puff piece: 

http://petapixel.com/2016/01/09/i-shot-with-the-nikon-d500-here-are-my-thoughts/

My favorite bit:
_
"Not only does this camera have an astounding native range – ISO 100 to 51200 — but the quality in this range is just tremendous. What Nikon has done is basically made a DX sensor that shoots in the dark like a full-frame sensor. That’s how good the high ISO image quality is.

And if 51200 isn’t enough, the D500 offers not just HI-1, HI-2, or 3… but HI-5 for an equivalent of ISO 1640000. Yes. ISO One-Point-Six-Million. Million.

Overall, the image quality that the D500 delivers at high ISO is excellent. *I consider it a bad day at the office if I have to stretch to ISO 12800, but even here the D500 offers outstanding image quality, not to mention seven (!) more stops of headroom.*"_

I'm sure there's a fine sensor in there, but this is ridiculous.

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 10, 2016)

There is little doubt that Nikon gave the camera to someone who was going to give a positive review. He talks about features that the 7D MK II has had for almost two years now as though they were something new to cameras. As other commenters have noted, there is not even a single criticism of any of the features, no camera is perfect, and their will be negatives along with the positives.

Is the elimination of the flash a positive? Many D300 users will not say so, but pro users won't miss it.

Overall, its going to be a nice camera, I had a D300S, and the live view was beyond horrible. Is it any better now?


----------



## candc (Jan 10, 2016)

Sounds great but Being that the author is a field tester for Nikon? I don't have or plan on getting any Nikon gear but progress made is sure to follow in other camps so its a good thing. When the author says the ISO performance of the dx sensor is like ff I take that to mean a couple stops improvement.


----------

